# Monark Silverking winter project opinions?



## richtrix (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello all,

I recently purchased a 1935 or so Monark Silverking. The frame is in nice shape with some wear and scratches. I've got an original drop center wheel set that needs plating. The bike came with the original Troxel seat and crossbar handle bars that are in rough shape. 

Here's what I plan to do: first polish the frame as best I can, powder coat the rims red, re-plate the hubs add new spokes and WW goodyear tread tires. From that point the bike will be fenderless. Restore the Troxel seat, chrome the crank, chain ring etc. Add a nice set of half moon handle bars with pre war pointed grips, add repro pre war streamline pedals, chain guard and a pre war kick stand. Nothing will be done to premanately change the originallity of the bike.
Please let me know what you think of my plans. Any comments or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Richie


----------



## Mybluevw (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like a great plan to me. I have a Hawthorne Duralium resto-custom that I did basically the same thing with and its one of my daily riders.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 31, 2009)

......if you make a ratrod out of it...good plan....if you restore the bike, then you have to replate the rims, change the pedals , use flat fenderbraces , a rear reflector and a delta silver ray...if you don't want to replate the rims, there was one year in there advertising that there where aluminium painted rims....i should do a originele restore, there worth it !


----------



## richtrix (Oct 31, 2009)

Mybluevw said:


> Sounds like a great plan to me. I have a Hawthorne Duralium resto-custom that I did basically the same thing with and its one of my daily riders.




Hey Mark, Thanks a lot for the picture, the bike looks great not to mention that VW truck!. I wish I had your fork  Are those the original rims? If you have any other pics of your bike and don't mind send them to me at richtrix@triad.rr.com.

Best,
Richie


----------



## richtrix (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Ronald, I've considered going original but correct fenders with flat braces seem impossible to find, silver rays are crazy expensive and rechroming the rims at $100 each is just more $$ than I'm willing to put into it. Now if you have the parts you mentioned for a reasonable price I 'll get them and keep it original   I personally like original bikes but I think I'll have some fun with this one and probably be just as happy. Thanks for you suggestions, Richie



supper15fiets said:


> ......if you make a ratrod out of it...good plan....if you restore the bike, then you have to replate the rims, change the pedals , use flat fenderbraces , a rear reflector and a delta silver ray...if you don't want to replate the rims, there was one year in there advertising that there where aluminium painted rims....i should do a originele restore, there worth it !


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 31, 2009)

Richie,
i do have the same bike, with the same problems, but i bought some 24 inch balloon fenders and re-plate them, flat braces ore sometimes on ebay,
and what i said, the rims where one year painted aluminium, i think it looks good on a all shiny bike...but okay make it rat, but you have to use these tires
http://2009.feltracing.com/09-catalog/parts/cruiser-parts/09-felt-thick-brick-cruiser-tire.aspx
maby a short rear fender, big '20 headlight,leave the trusrods,wide braced handlebar,with white grips...maby you have to order some nice custom parts from Holland...hahaha...look here ...http://www.thechopperdome.nl
anyway, good luck!


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 31, 2009)

...o..yeah...and ....hee http://2009.feltracing.com/09-catalog/parts/cruiser-parts/09-felt-ape-hanger-cruiser-handlebar.aspx


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 4, 2009)

*A fenderless Silverking will fit a 26 inch rim & tire*

Good project that will fit a 26 inch wheel & tire if you don't want the fenders on her --- I always wanted one & I finally I a bought a basket case many moons ago --- I spent days sanding & sanding & sanding --- got out all the flaws --- then polished her back up the frame & fork was the only thing I could salvage --- I am all about keeping any bicycle as original as possible, unless there is nothing original left - then I hunt for the parts to bring it back --- my take was to make a 26 inch BMX bike out of her --- red anodized Chris King sealed bearing headset, nos Araya 7X red anodized rims with stainless steel spokes laced to a set of NOS New Departure war time black-out hubs, Silver 3 piece cranks, red anodized nos Sugino 44 chain ring, red anodized cross braced aluminum cruiser bars, silver OG ACS stem, red anodized chain tensioners, titanium bottom bracket, Brooks b134 saddle, and red striped black wall tires to tie it all in --- it is a show stopper when I ride it --- a lot of time and $$$$ --- a great rider & a definite keeper --- I will take some pics & post them here in the next few days --- it was all worth it to me --- good luck on the project ---


----------



## Classicriders (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a couple pairs of NOS Wald 24" chrome fenders with braces in case anyone is interested.  Obviously not original equipment for an SK, but they would work until a person found original fenders.


----------



## richtrix (Nov 4, 2009)

Frank,
           I can't wait to see the pictures, sounds like a sharp ride. Since I have a lot of the original parts I'm going to use them and only make it slightly customized. 

If you have time could you email me with exactly how you sanded/polished your frame. Thanks, Richie richtrix@triad.rr.com


----------



## Xcelsior (Nov 5, 2009)

*silver king*

I have extra parts available for your ladies silver king.  They would include org. troxel toolbox seat, fork, chainring, chainguard, pedals, rear fender, rims, silverray, a center mount sprung stand(if your frame is set up for it)and 2 frames as well.  All at way better prices than FEEbay. In fact, I'll send pics if you are interested and you can offer what ever you like! Let me know, Thanks, Jay Z


----------



## Casarama (Jan 4, 2010)

*JayZ - Still have parts?*

Jay, I just picked up a ladies frame and will be needing parts. Do you still have?

casarama@bendbroadband.com

Scott Ramsay


----------

